# Hi Guys, It's me, Gutlib!



## gutlib

Born & raised in Wisconsin, I've lived in Alexandria, Louisiana since 1970. (Great people, excellent food, ...and NO snow shovels!)

I've always enjoyed good BBQ!  (BBQ required smoke, whereas grilling only means that something is cooked over fire.)

For years, I've BBQ'd on Weber kettles, and for more serious ventures, a water smoker that looks like R2D2!

A couple of months ago, I built a wooden "smoke house", which will allow me to get more smoke into whatever I want to try, at lower temperatures. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
  With a 750 Watt hot-plate and a pan of dry wood chips, I can achieve a sustainable temperature of 200+ degrees F.


----------



## s2k9k

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, there's lot's of great people here who love to share and help each other out![/color]

Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks!

That's a good looking smokehouse!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Welcome to the forum, send some Q-view of some Tasso Ham.......


----------



## bar-b-que blues

to SMF!


----------



## scarbelly

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to SMF - glad to have you here 

Great looking smokehouse


----------



## southernsausage

nice house!!!


----------



## thoseguys26

Welcome aboard! Sounds like you'll need to invest in some shovels my friend! Where at in WI? Nice smoker too!


----------



## gutlib

Ripon, in central Wisconsin.  (We made more than cookies there.)


----------



## smokinhusker

Hello and welcome to SMF! That's a nice looking smokehouse!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Very cool smokehouse!

Welcome to SMF!!!

~Martin


----------



## mootso

Hi Gutlib!

Name is Lee, love your smoker... do you have pics of the inside? I am new to smoking and actuallly don't own a smoker. what i have been reading I would love to learn the art of smoking everything from jerky, breakfast sausage, and what ever else I can think of. 

What type of wood did you use? did you line the inside? how are you controling the air flow? do you have a video of the smoker in use? what number is your hot plate set at? I have so many question i know but this seems like a fun project and thing to do.


----------



## mootso

feeling the love


----------



## gary s

Welcome to SMF from East Texas  Cool Smoker

Gary S


----------



## dynamic62

I found a picture of your smokehouse and its exactly the look I am attempting to design. I have a few questions as I am really new to smoking. Is there anyway that you could give me a couple more pictures and some of the specs, such as is it insulated in anyway, what type of hotplate are you using, and maybe some rough measurements. I am a new resident to your home state of Wisconsin and I would think that if I insulated it, that it would make it easier to keep it regulated in the colder months (September thru May). Any help would be appreciated. Nice looking smoker and I like your wheel idea.


----------

